# Have gotten my NIE, but how do I get a TIE (tarjeta)?



## canadaexp (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in Barcelona on the Canada Youth Mobility visa with plans to work. I have gotten my NIE which says on the paper is only valid for 3 months, but how do I go about getting the TIE (the permanent tarjeta)?


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

They are all only valid for 3 months at 1st aren't they.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

RichTUK said:


> They are all only valid for 3 months at 1st aren't they.


Only the temporary NIE is restricted to 3 months. One could have applied for a permanent NIE or residencia instead.

I'm not sure what a 'TIE' is but I assume you are referring to the 'residencia' or the document showing that you are on the list of foreigners.


Normally, the advice is to apply for the residencia straight away rather than applying for the NIE and residencia separately - cheaper, quicker etc.

However, the rules are that you now have to show that you have sufficient income and have health cover before applying. In your case, assuming you are Canadian (as per your flag), then the rules might be different in that you will have had to get a visa of some sort.

The forms and steps to take are in "FAQs sticky" above.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

TIE = Tarjeta de Identificación de Extranjero.

I understand that this is for non EU immigrants only and is applied for via form EX17.

I've often wondered what would happen if a European applied for one....


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> Only the temporary NIE is restricted to 3 months. One could have applied for a permanent NIE or residencia instead.
> 
> I'm not sure what a 'TIE' is but I assume you are referring to the 'residencia' or the document showing that you are on the list of foreigners.
> 
> ...


Ah OK, I went for a permanent NIE but they would only give me the 3 month one for now, TBH it still confuses me as to when I will be able to get a permanent one. I think my Temp one would have just ran out so I will need to go back and get a new one as I have some interviews soon with a bit of luck.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> TIE = Tarjeta de Identificación de Extranjero.
> 
> I understand that this is for non EU immigrants only and is applied for via form EX17.
> 
> I've often wondered what would happen if a European applied for one....


To get a 'residencia' the forms are;

EX18 for a residence certificate for EU citizens http://extranjeros.empleo.gob.es/es/...omunitaria.pdf

EX19 for residence card for non-EU family members of EU citizens resident in Spain http://www.interior.gob.es/file/55/55503/55503.pdf


I'm not sure what an EX17 is used for (maybe just the NIE?).

@richtuk
Why would you want another NIE and not a residencia?


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Mainly cos I'v not really looked into what I need to do to get residencia lol, my lovley gf just tells me where I need to go and I go. I've registered myself as living at this address with an office in town and I've been in October to get my N.I.E (which the document would have expired by now) but not really sure what I'd need to do. I know I'm gona need a bank account pretty soon here so I really need to get stuff sorted now I guess.


----------



## canadaexp (Jan 22, 2013)

Overandout said:


> TIE = Tarjeta de Identificación de Extranjero.
> 
> I understand that this is for non EU immigrants only and is applied for via form EX17.


So once I apply with EX17 then I will have residencia and won't have have my NIE expire in 3 months?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

canadaexp said:


> So once I apply with EX17 then I will have residencia and won't have have my NIE expire in 3 months?


that's right as far as I understand it

I thought the student visa stamp in your passport was enough though :confused2:

The NIE number doesn't expire anyway - just the bit of paper


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> that's right as far as I understand it
> 
> I thought the student visa stamp in your passport was enough though :confused2:
> 
> The NIE number doesn't expire anyway - just the bit of paper





canadaexp said:


> So once I apply with EX17 then I will have residencia and won't have have my NIE expire in 3 months?



You've done it again to me - I'm confused.

I thought EX18 and 19 were for 'residencia' and EX15 for NIE

Is the EX17 form for non-EU people to get a card?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You've done it again to me - I'm confused.
> 
> I thought EX18 and 19 were for 'residencia' and EX15 for NIE
> 
> *Is the EX17 form for non-EU people to get a card*?


yes, that's right 

I must put a link in the FAQs.....


----------



## canadaexp (Jan 22, 2013)

Last week after getting my 3-month NIE paper I had signed up for a cell phone contract with Orange and everything was fine.

Today I just got a call from Orange and they cancelled my line because they said my NIE was not valid and that I need an actual card (TIE). 

Has this happened to anyone before?? This is ridiculous. Now I have to try and figure out how to get this card.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

canadaexp said:


> Last week after getting my 3-month NIE paper I had signed up for a cell phone contract with Orange and everything was fine.
> 
> Today I just got a call from Orange and they cancelled my line because they said my NIE was not valid and that I need an actual card (TIE).
> 
> Has this happened to anyone before?? This is ridiculous. Now I have to try and figure out how to get this card.


that's because *non-residents *can't usually take out mobile phone contracts

and what you have is a NIE which is available to non-residents

have you applied to the extranjería using the EX17?


----------



## canadaexp (Jan 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> that's because *non-residents *can't usually take out mobile phone contracts
> 
> and what you have is a NIE which is available to non-residents
> 
> have you applied to the extranjería using the EX17?


Ahh ok.

No I haven't. So I guess that's what I will do then. Also I've found the form to fill out for the EX17 but haven't been able to find any instructions as to what other documents to bring. Do you have a link by any chance?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

canadaexp said:


> Ahh ok.
> 
> No I haven't. So I guess that's what I will do then. Also I've found the form to fill out for the EX17 but haven't been able to find any instructions as to what other documents to bring. Do you have a link by any chance?


For EU nationals, we need proof of income or a sum of money in a Spanish bank and proof of health cover. Some places also insist on photos as well.

For Canadians, I'm sure you will need a visa as well.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

canadaexp said:


> Ahh ok.
> 
> No I haven't. So I guess that's what I will do then. Also I've found the form to fill out for the EX17 but haven't been able to find any instructions as to what other documents to bring. Do you have a link by any chance?


you'd need to check at the extranjería



snikpoh said:


> For EU nationals, we need proof of income or a sum of money in a Spanish bank and proof of health cover. Some places also insist on photos as well.
> 
> For Canadians, I'm sure you will need a visa as well.


all of that at least, I'm sure

the OP has a youth mobility visa - I'm not how that works as far as gaining residency is concerned - the idea is that they find some sort of work while they're here - perhaps they need that before they are granted residency for the duration of the visa - or perhaps the visa itself is enough :confused2:


----------

